# Project Aquarium



## fish-aholic

I love it!


----------



## Buck

Very impressive, well done. roud:


----------



## lauraleellbp

Seriously- there's alot to digest on that one... Bookmarked it to go through sometime when I can really sit and enjoy surfing through it...


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

Wow, that stand is beautiful! Nice website, too, I just can't get over the TLC you put into that aquarium stand...


----------



## Jason Baliban

Thank you all for taking the time to leave a comment. Its an exciting time for me and the site. I should be adding a review on the Astra Lux Bulbs and two reviews of two LFS's within a weeks time.

Thanks for the support,

jB


----------



## jinx©

Nice! I saved this one to favorites as well. Thanks.


----------



## KurtG

Your tank photos are great and I enjoyed the straight forward review of the ADA tools. No pimping involved.


----------



## Jason Baliban

KurtG said:


> I enjoyed the straight forward review of the ADA tools. No pimping involved.


Thanks

Thats the idea

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

I added an interview that Kookaburra from Aquagora conducted with me on my "Waiting" aquascape.

Interview with Aquagora - Le Bac De L'hiver 2007-8

jB


----------



## macclellan

Nice site jB.

I'd like to see an article on your approach to ferts and light cycles and such. I recall hearing you discussing this here and there, but I'd like to see something more 'systematic.'


----------



## Jason Baliban

macclellan said:


> Nice site jB.
> 
> I'd like to see an article on your approach to ferts and light cycles and such. I recall hearing you discussing this here and there, but I'd like to see something more 'systematic.'


I am working on it

Thanks,

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

With the help of DVAGA and GWAPA, I put together this tri-fold pamphlet that explains the basics on how to get started with planted aquariums. You can use this for your own club or give it to local fish stores to help educate other hobbyists about planted aquariums.

Check out the article to download the Microsoft Publisher File.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

I added "Without Boundaries" to the gallery.

Check out the Gallery here...
http://projectaquarium.com/gallery.aspx

jB


----------



## deleted_user_16

Looks great Jason!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Baliban

Check out *Planted Aquarium Photography with a Point and Shoot Camera*.

This article will show you some tips on how to capture your layouts with a photograph that conveys our hard work, creativity, and skills. 

This article is also featured in the June issue of Aquascaping World Magazine. 

I hope you find it helpful!!

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

I finally got around to writing my comments on the ADA cube gardens. There are a lot of opinions out there on whether ADA’s products are worth the money that you pay for them. In the *ADA Cube Garden Review*, we will look at how the ADA Cube Garden Stacks up.

jB


----------



## deleted_user_16

thats a great article seeing how i jsut bought a cube garden!!!

ur site is amazing!!!


----------



## Jason Baliban

fishman9809 said:


> thats a great article seeing how i jsut bought a cube garden!!!
> 
> ur site is amazing!!!


Thanks fishman, good luck with your cube garden, they are pieces of art 

jB


----------



## deleted_user_16

any updates on tanks or new tanks perhaps?


----------



## @[email protected]

great article. i just discovered the white balance a week ago or so. it makes my pearling riccia look better, as the bubbles are white, not yellow.


----------



## Jason Baliban

I added my latest layout *"Hill of Skull"* to the *Gallery*. This one turned out creepy, thus the name. It is a twisted field of simplicity and tension.

jB


----------



## messy_da_legend

Very nice site Jason  

I particularly like the HC and hairgrass growing in Riccia idea. I might make myself an Iwagumi in a shallow dish, using that idea for the planting 

Tom


----------



## Jason Baliban

Here is my writeup on the *2008 Aquatic Gardeners Association Convention*. Planted aquarium enthusiasts came from around the world to attend the convention. Here is a brief account of the amazing weekend.

jB


----------



## Wasserpest

Great write-up, thanks Jason for all sharing this with us and all your hard work that went into it. And congratulations on your second places. :thumbsup:


----------



## rain-

Oh, that's a good looking website with beautiful photos and lots of fun information. Keep up the good work. *bookmarks the website* 

There's something odd with the layout with my Firefox 3.0.5 (Ubuntu, resolution 1280x1024), here's the screenshot. Doesn't bother me that much, but I thought I should mention it in case it's something you want to fix. 

- Satu, who just recently bought her first guitar


----------



## Robert H

Great Job Jason, you have a gift as a graphic artist, not to mention your skills as a hobbyist.


----------



## Jason Baliban

Robert H said:


> Great Job Jason, you have a gift as a graphic artist, not to mention your skills as a hobbyist.


Thank you Robert

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

*Kirsten Eidsmoe - ADA Aquajournal #159 - Aquascaper in Focus*

The 2008 AGA Convention in Atlanta, Georgia was a whirlwind of an event. Of all the stories I have told from that weekend, the one of Kirsten Eidsmoe is one of my favorites.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

*Houston Plant Fest 2009*

In April, 2009 NASH (Nature Aquarium Society of Houston) arranged a collection trip to San Marcos River, San Marcos, Texas. The weekend was filled with inspiration, food, and great company!

jB


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice! Great pictures! I have no sense at all for photography.


----------



## Jason Baliban

I added my latest layout *"Black Sand Beaches of Wainapanapa"* to the Gallery. This layout was inpspired by my visit to Maui. While in Maui, I visited Wainapanapa State Park along the Road to Hana.

jB


----------



## fish-aholic

Wow! I love the HC.


----------



## Jason Baliban

*Takashi Amano - Aquascaper in Focus*

I was finally able to go through my pictures of Takashi Amano from the 2008 AGA Convention in Atlanta, Georgia. The following pictures are an account of my experiences with Mr. Amano.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

*Planted Aquarium Podcast on Sounds Fishy to Me!!*

The podcasts take a high level look at planted aquariums and all the steps to a successful start in the planted aquarium hobby. Starting with understanding where to start, to strategies to remain successful. Be sure to checkout both parts!!

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

Marine & Aquarium Conference of North America - 2009 - This year, the Marine & Aquarium Conference of North America was held in Atlantic City, NJ and I decided to visit for a day. *Check out my write-up on the day with tons of pictures!!*


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

This is the message I get when I click any of the links in your signature...

*Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)*

Even when navigating through Google, same thing..


----------



## no_xqcs

They worked a little bit earlier for me, i even saw a guy giving Mr. Amano bunny ears in one of the pics!!


----------



## Jason Baliban

Everything seems ok now

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

For those of you on Facebook, please become of Project Aquarium!!

Check out my new 178gallon oceanic that is posted there.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

I added two tutorials on light stands....

Be sure to check out the stainless steel version, its killer!!

*How to - Make an ADA Style Light Stand with Stainless Steel*

*How to - Make a Light Stand with Electrical Conduit*

jB


----------



## CL

Nicely done. There always seem to be a lot of questions regarding light stands. This should help a lot in that area


----------



## Jason Baliban

roud:

jB


----------



## Gatekeeper

Jason,

A member of my club and myself had done a similar style bar, but with a little more girth to it than the small bars you used.

I used Rectangular anodized aluminum tubes . They even cut them for you to size so you get good clean cuts.

You can also buy the elbow fittings instead of dealing with screws and such.

Here is a picture taken by Jens Rohloff from my club who used the satin finish.









I purchased mine in the black finish. Shipping and price was very reasonable and I got them pretty quick too.

I held up a coralife aqualight pro 48" metal halide fixture with this setup just fine.


----------



## CL

Very cool, Glenn. What are those pieces used to attach the wire to the tubing?


----------



## Gatekeeper

Just a standard suspension wiring kit that you would use for mounting to a ceiling. You just don't need all the fancy brackets and such, just bolt it through.

Most fixture will come with a specific kit, but they all work. They are about 20 bucks or so.


----------



## CL

Ah, thanks. They look very nice- like something that would come with a Tek fixture.


----------



## Jason Baliban

Gatekeeper said:


> Jason,
> 
> I used Rectangular anodized aluminum tubes . They even cut them for you to size so you get good clean cuts.


Nice set up. As a side note, a friend of mine needs aluminum tubing for a non aquarium project. I sent him this link and it was perfect for him. Funny how that works.roud:

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

Check out the review/gallery of the EHEIM Professional 3 I just posted!!

*Review ~ EHEIM Professional 3*

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

Check out my journal from the Aquatic Gardeners Association (AGA) Convention 2010!!

*Aquatic Gardeners Association (AGA) Convention 2010*

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban

Check out my *Review of the Hydor ETH 300 In-Line Heater*!!

There are some good pictures of the insides after a failure and leak.

jB


----------



## sewingalot

^Am I the only one that went and checked the Hydor after reading this article? Great write up. Very professional and the pictures are fantastic. I always wondered what was going on it there.


----------



## Jason Baliban

sewingalot said:


> I always wondered what was going on it there.


I know, me too. Now we all know


----------



## Jason Baliban

Just posted a few images of my planted aquarium that was featured in TFH's "Adventures in Aquascaping." It was a great experience to write a 4 part series for a magazine, but it sure was challenging to come up with some interesting material every month!

Oh, I couldn't think of a name, anyone have a good one?

Check out the pics here...

*Nameless - A jB Aquascape*

jB


----------



## hydrophyte

Looking great!


----------



## sewingalot

I keep thinking "Peaceful" when I look at Nameless. How long have you been writing articles? I hope you are getting paid for your wonderful work.


----------



## Gatekeeper

"Thickets Bluff"


----------



## chad320

Hammock Beach


----------

